# Silver Stars Release Mattera



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The San Antonio Silver Stars have released center Katie Mattera, Head Coach and General Manager Dan Hughes announced today. 
Mattera appeared in 13 games for the Silver Stars this season, averaging 2.2 points and 1.7 rebounds per game. Her best game came in the season opener at Phoenix where she picked up eight points and four rebounds in eight minutes off the bench.

"We thank Katie for all her contributions to the Silver Stars and wish her well," said Hughes.

The Silver Stars first picked up Mattera in a 2005 trade with Connecticut. The 6'8" center spent the 2005 and 2006 seasons with San Antonio, averaging 8.8 points and 5.1 rebounds per game in 2005, then 7.8 points and 6.1 rebounds per game in 2006. Following the 2006 season, San Antonio traded Mattera to Detroit for Ruth Riley. Mattera appeared in 34 games for the Shock, averaging 5.2 points and 4.9 rebounds per game. The Shock advanced all the way to the WNBA Finals that season, losing to Phoenix in the championship round with Mattera starting nine of 11 Detroit playoff games. 

Mattera spent the 2008 season with the Atlanta Dream, averaging 6.7 points and 3.9 rebounds per game in 33 games. 

For more information on Silver Stars single-game tickets, planned theme nights or one of the affordable full and partial season ticket plans, visit www.sasilverstars.com or call (210) 444.5090.


----------

